# Ways to help a fearful budgie come out and play?



## obsolentbutcool (Oct 5, 2021)

I have two budgies Skye the male and Nelly the female. Skye is sick at this moment so hes not too keen on coming out but Nelly is not sick and I've been trying for a good month now on her to come out of the cage and play. She is still quite fearful compared to Skye even though I've had her for about a year now. Skye however is very much tame and happy. Is she not coming out and wanting to fly around because she is not that comfortable with her surroundings or is it for another reason. I have realised with her that she gets scared when anyone comes in the room but when shown a treat she can step up and come on my hand. I guess I'm looking for ways to help fearful budgies to come out of the cage and also how to play with toys. Thank you.


----------



## mixxie (Dec 10, 2015)

Don't force her. I have a female that doesn't like to go outside frequently. Her home is the safest, it's a bird thing. Just make her feel safe the environment and you'll see that curiosity will win over her

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## obsolentbutcool (Oct 5, 2021)

mixxie said:


> Don't force her. I have a female that doesn't like to go outside frequently. Her home is the safest, it's a bird thing. Just make her feel safe the environment and you'll see that curiosity will win over her
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I see.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgie or force her to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build her trust in you.
She will have to learn over time that you will not hurt her, grab her and try to force her to allow you to hold her. 

To build your budgie’s trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so she'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her. 

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk.
Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch her. 
Let her get used to the idea that the hand is now in her safe place and not harming her. 

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If she becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until she calms down. When she's comfortable with your hand near her, you can offer her a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to her whenever you interact with her.

You can put a perch on the outside of the cage and perhaps set up a playground on top of the cage or nearby which contains a favorite toy or treat.
Never force your budgie to come out of the cage. Allow it to make the decision on its own. The cage is her "safe" place.
*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Great advice above. Hopefully with time Nelly will gain confidence as well. 

I hope Skye feels better soon! What did the avian vet say was his diagnosis?


----------



## obsolentbutcool (Oct 5, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Great advice above. Hopefully with time Nelly will gain confidence as well.
> 
> I hope Skye feels better soon! What did the avian vet say was his diagnosis?


Crop infection.


----------

